# 'WAXSTOCK' sticker?



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

I didn't get an early bird ticket, just the advanced one so I could pick it up at box office. Searched high and low on the day but couldn't find anywhere to pick up a Waxstock sticker? Asked box office who pointed me to DoDo Juice, and they couldn't understand why box office kept sending people to them for stickers! :lol: Who do I bribe/how the hell do I get my hands on one?!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Try him...








.SJ.


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> Try him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they as rare as chicken teeth? :lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I thought the detailing world stand had them?

Wizzer should know. 

Gonz.


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> I thought the detailing world stand had them?
> 
> Wizzer should know.
> 
> Gonz.


I missed the detailing world stand, only when I got home did I realise!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

J4KE45 said:


> I missed the detailing world stand, only when I got home did I realise!


Try dropping wizzer a PM I reckon he might be able to sort you out.

Gonz


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

DW stand had a form of the sticker "#Waxstock" but not any of the ones which were handed out


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

No stickers shame as was told if we wanted one it would cost a pound damm shame as we all got one in the past with our tickets.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Waxstock sticker*



J4KE45 said:


> I didn't get an early bird ticket, just the advanced one so I could pick it up at box office. Searched high and low on the day but couldn't find anywhere to pick up a Waxstock sticker? Asked box office who pointed me to DoDo Juice, and they couldn't understand why box office kept sending people to them for stickers! :lol: Who do I bribe/how the hell do I get my hands on one?!


I have a couple you can have, how can I get them to you.


----------

